# Hairdressers wont dye my hair



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 11, 2009)

Hairdresser's wont dye my hair the colour i want, i want to be this colour (pic below) but they said they will only do high lights and not full like in the pic. Why wont they do the lot? my hair naturally ash blonde


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 11, 2009)

To get your hair to that shade, epsecially if your hair is long, will do a LOT of damage. That is a lot of bleaching, and there is the risk that your hair will snap off in the process. If you are determined to get your hair to that shade, I would suggest doing it gradually, start off with a full head of foils and then keep adding to it. Your hair will be very dry, very brittle and you would need to constantly be ding treatments to keep it in good condition, not to mention a good toner, blondes that shade tend to go brassy very very easily.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you have colour in your hair right now? I know you said that you naturally have ash blonde hair but what is it currently? It takes a lot of time, effort and patience to achieve that light of a shade of blonde. If you have any artifical colour in your hair what so ever, the process simply cannot be done in a single visit to the salon. 

When you bleach hair, you remove all the natural and artifical pigement and you also in the process remove all the nutrients your hair has...if your hair is damaged at all I can certainly understand why they would opt for highlights instead of full colour....after all, you would like to keep your hair ON your head lol 

My suggestion is to start using a protein based shampoo and conditioner to build up the strenght of the hair for about 2 weeks then go to a different salon, explain what you want, and let them know that you've been using protein based products to prepare the hair for the potential damage.


----------



## Mixie87 (Jan 26, 2009)

they probably wont do it because ur hair will fry right off .


----------



## Ricci (Jan 26, 2009)

Possibly your hair is already damaged and they are afraid to do more damage?.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 26, 2009)

also blonde hair is typicly much more fragile than other colors, so they do heavy highlights since they are less damaging and they have more color over the process.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a really light colour so they might be scared that bleaching it like that will damage your hair.


----------



## wannabepoet (Jan 26, 2009)

not only will it be hard on your hair, if your hair is naturally ash blonde your basic makeup of your hair has a green tint. maybe they are afraid that they not only will you damage your hair you will have a green tint to it.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jan 26, 2009)

You hair looks pretty similar to that color already but I would just get tons of highlights and gradually keep getting more and more until it is that color or close to it.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 27, 2009)

my mum is a hairdresser i know alot. so,hairdressers are deathly afraid of bleaching someones hair only for 3 reasons.

1- the client could get asthma from the bleach

2- they don't wanna be blamed for the damage at all

3- they could get sued by the client for bad bleach handling,or accidently getting it on your face or something.

i gotta admit my mum is a tough woman,she does hairbleaching and isn't afraid of the client sending her to court.


----------



## laurie_lu (Jan 27, 2009)

I applaud the stylist who isn't willing to risk damaging your hair just to make money.


----------



## chandrika (Jan 28, 2009)

My hair dresser refused to bleach my hair for about a year, she said that before she would I had to go in for weekly deep conditioning treatments at Â£15 a pop to get my hair in good enough condition before she would dye it. i actually did that for a while, but she just kept saying it would still do too much damage. I spent a fortune on those treatments.

I spoke to another hairdresser who did do it and the condition of my hair hasnt changed at all, its fine, I always use lots of treatments anyway, but have been told that alot of hair dressers are afraid to bleach as it CAN do damage, and they are afraid to get sued.


----------



## nibjet (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know your hairdressers reasons, but I personally dislike doing that sort of color for several reasons.

1. if there is any color on your hair at all, and yes the color from 6 months ago counts, it's an ordeal to make that color even. Sometimes, depending on what has been used, it's not even possible to lift up out of the ends.

2. NO ONE ever touches it up as often as they should, the further out your roots get, the worse it is for us to match it up to the blonde on your ends. Your root will get very light, and further out, stay golden, leaving a lovely line that we then have to get rid of.

3. If you have existing highlights, mixed with your natural color, by the time your natural color lifts up to the color you want it, those highlights are already starting to melt at the ends.

Honestly though, my main reason is reason number 2. I *hate* seeing that color walk around with roots. And roots start showing at about 2 weeks. It's a high maintenance color.


----------

